
New insight into the evolution of complex life on Earth - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-insight-evolution-complex-life-earth.html
======
bookofjoe
>The proteasome controls ESCRT-III–mediated cell division in an archaeon

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/eaaz2532](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/eaaz2532)

